# Table saw injury worth 1.5 million!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Because the saw didn't have "flesh sensing" technology the 1.5 mil was awarded. From FWW: http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/25130/man-wins-big-money-in-tablesaw-lawsuit
Personally, I don't agree with this verdict, but I'm biased, I still have all my fingers..... bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would like to see the original lawsuit.

That said, if you mix the usual stew of a dumb user, a smart lawyer and 6 or 12 dumb jurors into a pot you get dumb verdicts. Those jurors do not think about the fact that they are giving away our money. (yes, companies have to make a profit and to make that profit they then raise the prices of their products. This is just like the cost of medicine.) It is the "rich" insurance companies who are paying.

Sometimes there actually is a problem with a product or action, but too often suits such as this are frivolous.

G


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

I think we should ban together and initate a class action lawsuit against everyone suing companies over this issue...
The result of their actions will be increased cost to all of us. The "victim" had the option of purchasing a saw with the "flesh sensing" technology and chose not to.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting. Did you guys click on the further link that goes to the article in the Oregon business newspaper? It talks about how the inventor went to the big companies pitching his device. Ryobi originally signed on then backed out, telling him 'safety doesn't sell'. They compare it to when airbags first came out for cars. Good read,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

Gee, I nicked my finger a few years ago on my Ryobi, do I get 1.5 million. I would never think about suing someone over one of my stupid mistakes. Some people should not use saws.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure we don't know the whole story but this is unbelievable. Sounds like the tool companies should be looking into "brain sensing" technology.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah like Ryobi is going to put saw stop on their crappy 200 dollar plastic saw.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Interesting. Did you guys click on the further link that goes to the article in the Oregon business newspaper? It talks about how the inventor went to the big companies pitching his device. Ryobi originally signed on then backed out, telling him *'safety doesn't sell'.* They compare it to when airbags first came out for cars. Good read,
> Mike Hawkins



And that little statement is likely what sunk _any_ chance for Ryobi to not pay out for some clown's stupidity. If things keep going like this in our courtrooms, the next guy who rear-ends someone is going to sue the car maker because his car didn't have adequate brakes and an "autopilot" feature to avoid a collision. Mark my words....:thumbdown:


----------

